# Zues dual coil build



## jvanrooyen00 (1/6/18)

Struggling with the build of this tank. Can anybody give some advice on this tank please?

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (1/6/18)

@Moerse Rooikat

@RainstormZA

@Rafique

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## vicTor (1/6/18)

hi you can also do single builds, which I prefer

run mine single


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (1/6/18)

jvanrooyen00 said:


> Struggling with the build of this tank. Can anybody give some advice on this tank please?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


i have a post same were. love mine to bits. rewick tonight will update my post a bit. on phone cant coppy and past the link

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (1/6/18)

This is basically how I did mine




You cut off one end, fluff the other end and tuck them in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

